# Roads?



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Teach him to get in the trailer (float) It opens up some much opportunity for other activities if you can easily transport your horse.

Only you know how busy the road is. If you can safely cross the road, then fine. If it's going to be a challenge to get across, then I consider other options. There should be enough gaps in traffic for you to calmly walk him across.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have to cross a busy road that branches right off the highway a kilometer from where i cross it, and theres usually a good long gap in the traffic for us to walk across. Be careful because one time me and my mom were going across the road for a hack and her horse was scared of the lines on the road! it was really weird, but luckily there werent any cars in the area, and the only car we saw stopped and waited for my mom to coax gabby over the lines, haha silly horse >.<


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you'll be fine, I cross roads a lot when I ride...some are fairly busy...you just have to be careful! I wouldn't cross a highway or anything...I mean we're not allowed to anyway and that's probably no different in Australia. But who knows...I've never been there!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

you have to know your horse and how respectful people are in your area. i ride across roads but don't rush yourself across as you can slip. and we have before. also be careful because there are those disrespectful people who will coem flying by honking their horns at you. and you want your horse prepared for that. and there are the evil neighbor dogs. and fire hydrants and flags. so make sure your horse is fairly desensitized to all of this.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

You are simply crossing a road?? Right?? NOt riding along the shoulder but straight across crossing?? that should be a no brainer, that or you shouldn't be out of an enclosed arena at all.:lol:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

ok thanks 
I would probably hand walk him across the first few times but he takes everything in his stride


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

hi redtree

if you can comfortably walk him down the road and across it without any drama, you should be fine to cross it.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

i have a question when walking along side roads

should you walk so your on the right side of the horse without having to change side to the wrong side but then i would be facing the traffic I mean there wont be many traffic down the road but.. anyway I drew a picture of what I'm trying to say because I suck at explaining things lol

heres the pic the red lines are cars and brown would be wear I walk with Buzz


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Majority of my riding is done down roads...including some very busy ones. I cross them I ride on them if forced etc. If your horse is calm you wont have an issue.

just be extra careful if your horse has shoes. A barefoot horse has a chance of slipping if they hit a road at high speed...one in shoes can slip an slide at a walk. Nearly had a paint fall on his bum with me cause he spooked on the road an had 4 shoes...Ive never had a barefoot horse slip though I saw my friends slip once...she barely slipped and its cause she hit the pavement at a lope.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> I have to cross a busy road that branches right off the highway a kilometer from where i cross it, and theres usually a good long gap in the traffic for us to walk across. Be careful because one time me and my mom were going across the road for a hack and her horse was scared of the lines on the road! it was really weird, but luckily there werent any cars in the area, and the only car we saw stopped and waited for my mom to coax gabby over the lines, haha silly horse >.<


I did a parade once and my horse was afraid to step on the yellow lines in the road! He made it through great, but he definitely wasn't enjoying himself. I got the parade thing out of my system!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

RedTree said:


> i have a question when walking along side roads
> 
> should you walk so your on the right side of the horse without having to change side to the wrong side but then i would be facing the traffic I mean there wont be many traffic down the road but.. anyway I drew a picture of what I'm trying to say because I suck at explaining things lol
> 
> heres the pic the red lines are cars and brown would be wear I walk with Buzz


If I'm leading a horse in hand, I always stay between the horse and the road regardless of which side of the road I'm on.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

RedTree said:


>


 
Your problem is everyone is driving on the wrong side of the road:lol::lol:

I run alot of roads. I first look at the ditches. Which side has the best ditch or the most driveways you can duck into??
If a big truck is bearing down on me I want to see it so I prefer to ride facing traffic. I want to see danger coming.
If the ditch is better, bigger and I have to run with traffic I keep listening over my shoulder and if a big truck comes I can always duck down into the ditch to get more distance.
Cars should be no problem, it is the trucks , the busses.
Pick your side for the best ducking out spots and if they are equal ride facing the traffic so you know what to expect.
Big truck coming try to time a driveway so you can duck into it.
Be safe and riding on a rainy day is bad. Too much splashing.
Again learn to drive on the proper side of the road:lol:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Your problem is everyone is driving on the wrong side of the road:lol::lol:


lol. In Australia we drive on the left side of the road :wink:


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

(America Speaking)
We are required when on horses to stay on the same side as traffic aka the right side. A friend of mine was traveling on the other side, facing oncoming traffic, when a car didn't see her and hit her head on. The horse went through the windshield and nearly died, the rider was injured badly. The car was nearly totalled. And the horseback rider got the ticket for improper lane usage. If you're on or near a road you're required to obey the same laws they do.


----------

